

Rands in Repose: The Art of Not - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/11/12/the_art_of_not.html

======
GHFigs
It's not obvious from the title, but this is about Instagram. And worth the
read, especially if you don't "get" Instagram.

This stood out as generalizable, though: _I still regularly use [X], but that
usage pales in comparison to how [Y] has become part of my day..._

The mobile application gold rush/glut of recent years has underscored the fact
that your app is not only competing for dollars but for time and attention.

------
JoeAltmaier
This guy gets the iPhone angle: a portal device. Apps should be optimized for
instant results.

------
adaml_623
Friday afternoon and I'm sharing the thought that jumped into my head.

Facebook is losing features! Has anyone else noticed? Facebook is throwing out
stuff. I miss some of them but they aren't doing badly so far. What do others
think?

~~~
akkartik
I don't use facebook much. What features are they throwing out?

